# Model 36 2" & 3" Revolver



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

I purchased a Model 36 3" revolver this past weekend and I really shot better with the 3" barrel than the 2" one. Both were used condition but in great shape as far as the blueing wear on both. I have gotten better with the 2" pistol than at first shooting with it but I need to improve more. The 2" is great to carry and the 3" model drooped my pants because of the extra weight. 

My shooting is much better with my Glock but I will keep practicing with the double action models.

Showed the pistols to an instructor and he pointed out that someone had not cleaned them both enough and when open the cylinder would not speen as freely as his SS model 36 and he told me to take off the screw on the right side and take off the cyclinder and clean it thougherly. I did that on both and they spin much better now. 

How often does one take off the cylinder to clean it after a firing a couple of boxes? I of course cleaned the barrel while I had it apart.

J


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

Old wheel gunner here! If/when I carry a revolver for defense I completely clean it after range use. For that matter, I do the same for any auto loader that I carry for defense.

Many times practice ammo is dirty to very dirty. A little extra care in cleaning is good life insurance:mrgreen:

Enjoy your wheel guns:mrgreen:


----------



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for the hint.
J


----------



## wvjoetc (Jan 24, 2014)

I see this is a December post but had to respond. You have a real scarce 36 with the 3" barrel, and they are very good shooters. I bought one in 1976 NIB and still have it, I carried it off duty.


----------

